# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  مبدا الشرعية الجنائية

## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

*المقصود بمبدأ الشرعية** :**

**يُقصد بمبدأ الشرعية أنه**"* *لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على**قانون**".* *ومؤدى ذلك أنه بالنسبة للتجريم والعقاب لا يجوز الاستناد إلى اللوائح ،**إلاّ بناء على تفويض من المشرع ، كما أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى العرف. غير أن**استبعاد اللوائح والعرف من عداد مصادر قانون العقوبات أمر قاصر على التجريم والعقاب**دون الإباحة**.**

**الأساس**القانوني لمبدأ الشرعية** :**

**مبدأ**الشرعية أصبح مبدأ دستوريا في العديد من الدول حيث تتفق الدساتير على اختلاف**انتماءاتها على قاعدة أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون. فتنص المادة (66**)* *من الدستور على أنه " لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون** ".**

**تقدير مبدأ الشرعية** :**

**كان مبدأ الشرعية محلا لبعض**الانتقادات ، من أهم هذه الانتقادات**:**

**1-* *إن**التقيد بضرورة وجود نص للعقاب على الجريمة يؤدى إلى وجود قصور في حماية المصالح**الاجتماعية ، حيث يتضح أحيانا أنه لا يوجد نص معين للتجريم ولا تملك المحكمة أن**تعالج هذا القصور في النص التشريعي ، كما أنها لا تملك أن تسد الثغرات الموجودة في**النص القائم**.**

**2-* *إن التقيد بالعقوبة المحددة**الموجودة في النص لا يتمشى مع اعتبارات تفريد العقاب الذي تتسم به السياسة الجنائية**المعاصرة من ضرورة أن تتمشى العقوبة مع شخصية الفاعل، وهو الأمر الذي لا يتحقق من**خلال التفريد القضائي**.**

**غير أن تلك الانتقادات**مردود عليها بأن القصور التشريعي يمكن معالجته من خلال تدخل المجلس التشريعي. أما**صعوبة التفريد التشريعي للعقوبة فإنه يخفف منه أن المشرع يسمح بسلطة تقديرية كبيرة**للقاضي الجنائي تسمح له بالقيام بالتفريد القضائي للعقوبة**.**
**يُضاف إلى ذلك أن مبدأ الشرعية يحقق ضمانات ويؤدي وظائف عديدة ،**أهمها**:**

**أولا - حماية**الحرية الفردية** :**

**يرمي مبدأ الشرعية**إلى حماية الحرية الفردية من إطلاق السلطة القضائية، ومن عسف السلطة التنفيذية**وكذلك من انحراف السلطة التشريعية. فقد كان هناك ما يبرر ذلك قبل الثورة الفرنسية**حيث كان القضاة يشرّعون في مجال التجريم والعقاب ومن ثم يختلفون في تقدير ما يعتبر**من الجرائم وما يتعين توقيعه من عقاب عنها. كما أنه لم يكن هناك ما يحول دون أن**يتدخل البرلمان بالنص على تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي. أما السلطة التنفيذية**فإنها كثيرا ما كانت تستفيد من عدم وجود النص في القبض على الخصوم السياسيين. لذا**نادى الفلاسفة والمصلحون قبل الثورة الفرنسية بهذا المبدأ وبأن تكون له قيمة**دستورية** .* *

**ثانياً** –* *العدالة** :**

**لا تتحقق العدالة الجنائية**إلاّ إذا كان المخاطبون بها يعلمون بما يعتبر فعلا معاقبا عليه وما لا يُعتبر كذلك**.* *بيد أنه لا يشترط العلم الفعلي نظرا لصعوبة ذلك، بل يُكتفى بالعلم الحكمي الذي**يتحقق بالنشر في الجريدة الرسمية**.**

**ثالثاً – تحقيق الردع العام** :**

**يعتبر مبدأ الشرعية لازما لتحقيق الردع العام وذلك بوجود نص مسبق يحدد**الأفعال التي يعاقب عليها القانون، وذلك بعلم الكافة بهذا التجريم وبالعقوبة**المقررة له. ولا شك أن الردع العام وظيفة من وظائف العقوبة التي تسعى إلى تحقيقها**.* *ولكي يتحقق الردع العام لا بد من وجود النص المسبق وعلم الكافة به وأن تكون العقوبة**متناسبة، وأن تكون فعّالة أي تجد محلا للتطبيق حتى لا يكون النص مجرد نص غير**رادع**.**

**-* *نتائج**مبدأ الشرعية**:**

**يترتب على مبدأ**الشرعية عدة نتائج تتعلق باعتبار هذا المبدأ من المبادئ الدستورية، من**أهمها**:**

**أولا – تحديد دور**السلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب**:**

**تقوم السلطة التنفيذية بدور في التجريم ، يتمثل في المظاهر**التالية**:**

**1 –* *تفويض**السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص**:**

**تنص**المادة (66) من الدستور على أنه "ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلاّ بناء على قانون** …."**،**فتعبير بناء على قانون يسمح بدور للسلطة التنفيذية في التجريم والعقاب. فيجوز**للمشرع أن يفوض السلطة التنفيذية في بيان تفاصيل التجريم. ومؤدى ذلك أن المشرع منوط**به وضع شق التجريم وشق العقاب، ولا يجوز أن يتخلى عن ذلك كلية إلى السلطة**التنفيذية، ولكنه فيما يتعلق بوضع تفاصيل فنية فإن صياغة المادة (66) من الدستور**تسمح بالتفويض التشريعي في هذا المجال**.**

**2-* *التجريم وفقا للمادة 380 من قانون**العقوبات**:**

**تتمتع السلطة التنفيذية**المتمثلة في جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية بالحق في سن لوائح عامة أو محلية تتضمن**نصوصا بالتجريم. فتنص المادة 380 عقوبات على أنه " من خالف أحكام اللوائح العامة أو**المحلية الصادرة من جهات الإدارة العامة أو المحلية يجازى بالعقوبات المقررة في تلك**اللوائح بشرط ألاّ تزيد على خمسين جنيها ، فإن كانت العقوبة المقررة في اللوائح**زائدة عن هذه الحدود وجب حتما إنزالها إليها . فإذا كانت اللائحة لا تنص على عقوبة**ما يجازى من يخالف أحكامها بدفع غرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين جنيها** " .**

**3 -* *سلطة رئيس**الجمهورية في التجريم بمقتضى لوائح الضرورة**:**

**يسمح الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية بإصدار لوائح الضرورة بمقتضى المادة 147 من**الدستور التي تنص على أنه "إذا حدث في غيبة مجلس الشعب ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذ**تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر**في شأنها قرارات تكون لها قوة القانون …". وبالتالي يصح لرئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر**قوانين في مجال التجريم بمقتضى هذا النص . ولكن يجب عرض هذه القرارات التي لها قوة**القانون على مجلس الشعب خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها إذا كان المجلس قائما**وتعرض في أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو وقف جلساته** .**

**4**-* *سلطة رئيس الجمهورية في إعلان حالة الطوارئ**:* *

**يجيز الدستور لرئيس الجمهورية أن**يعلن حالة الطوارئ ، ويتضمن ذلك إصدار تشريعات في مجال التجريم والعقاب . فتنص**المادة 148 على أن " يعلن رئيس الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ على الوجه المبين في القانون**ويجب عرض هذا الإعلان على مجلس الشعب خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ليقرر ما يراه**بشأنه ، وإذا كان مجلس الشعب منحلا يُعرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له** …. " .*

----------

